# Collodial Silver while breastfeeding?



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

Does anyone know if it's safe to take collodial silver while nursing?

Any ideas how I can find out?


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

All the research I have done says that colloidal silver contains either no silver, or can be harmful.

http://together.net/~rjstan/rose2.html

http://together.net/~rjstan/argyria_photos_intro.html

http://together.net/~rjstan/rose1.html

As for breastfeeding, in a forum where so many people are worried about heavy metals in the environment, fish, and vaccines, I don't understand why someone would ingest a heavy metal in an attempt to make themselves well? I would totally be concerned about my child ingesting something like silver in breastmilk.


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

Oprah just featured a man, this week, that used colloidal silver (long term)and was dark grey. I've seen articles that support and don't support the use of colloidal silver. I've even seen some where mothers with mastitis have used it with success.

_As for breastfeeding, in a forum where so many people are worried about heavy metals in the environment, fish, and vaccines, I don't understand why someone would ingest a heavy metal in an attempt to make themselves well? I would totally be concerned about my child ingesting something like silver in breastmilk_ Good point.


----------



## mandikaake (Jan 10, 2006)

The man on Oprah first of all made his own so who knows if he did it right. He also took it every day and a lot at that. If we were to eat lots and lots of carrots every day we'd turn orange.

I have no idea about the average collodial silver but I know you can use Nature's Sunshine Silver Shield during pregnancy.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

how do you know?


----------



## mandikaake (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
how do you know?

Well first of all because I take it and my herbalist recommended it. I have also given it to you infant son. However, I will send along links for you to read. One is the patent itself.

http://www.windinherhair.com/data/ar...er_shield.html

http://www.theherbsplace.com/Silver_...ll_sp_259.html

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...S=PN/7,135,195


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

*I said some things I realize are "fighting words" and I'm really sorry. I wouldn't spend $ on collodial silver when there are proven-safe and inexpensive alternatives while pregnant or bfing*

Ingesting metal to ionize my molecules just isn't for me.


----------



## mandikaake (Jan 10, 2006)

To each his own. For me it's not hard to use it. Our body is already made up of minerals, and yes metals among other things. In fact our body is a true, blue machine. We do ear candles and that is the only thing that has helped me finally get rid of chronic ear infections. Again, to each their own.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

ear candles don't work either, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ear_candling

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colloid...ment_reactions

as for the EPA and patent stuff, it's as a disinfectant, NOT a medical treatment. I would never give any pregnant woman, nursing mom, or baby this stuff, it simply isn't proven to be safe. The stuff you are touting is made the exact same way the blue guy made it, mind you he drank it every day, but it is made the same way. The stuff you are touting just has a lower dosage, but that does NOT make it safe. I would think a blue baby would be a pretty awful thing. Why? I mean, seriously, antibiotics are not all that bad if you really are sick, and I would never take something that wasn't proven to make me well, especially if it had METAL in it. I mean do you read the stuff you post? Those sources have NO backup!


----------



## mandikaake (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
ear candles don't work either, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ear_candling

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colloid...ment_reactions

as for the EPA and patent stuff, it's as a disinfectant, NOT a medical treatment. I would never give any pregnant woman, nursing mom, or baby this stuff, it simply isn't proven to be safe. The stuff you are touting is made the exact same way the blue guy made it, mind you he drank it every day, but it is made the same way. The stuff you are touting just has a lower dosage, but that does NOT make it safe. I would think a blue baby would be a pretty awful thing. Why? I mean, seriously, antibiotics are not all that bad if you really are sick, and I would never take something that wasn't proven to make me well, especially if it had METAL in it. I mean do you read the stuff you post? Those sources have NO backup!

Why are you looking at this section if you don't believe in it anyway? You can say what you want about ear candles but you have never used them obviously. I have and you can ask anyone that has known me for years what my health used to be and what it is now. Everyone has the choice to use or not use the silver shield and the ear candles. As far as you saying something is not safe or does not work has no relevance as you have not used them before where as me and many, many other people have. If someone has a reservation using silver that's fine. Err on the side of caution and don't use it. You can use Bee Propolis for an anti-biotic.

I've never said anti-biotics are inherently evil but I had gotten to the point where they were overused and nothing worked for me anymore. That's what led me down the path of natural living. If I have to use them in the future for some reason I want to know they will work. Why are you being so rude about this? I haven't been an active member for very long at all and I instantly get jumped. Seems a lot like ds to me. Are you a nurse or medical doctor?


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

Quote:

Are you a nurse or medical doctor?
Neither, but I resent that somehow a nurse or a doctor is somehow seen as something bad? I don't think that, they have their limitations, but come in handy for lots of things, my kid just broke his arm. Ear candling has been proven to do nothing, and frankly I see it as harmless except to the pocketbook, or if you aren't careful and get burned. I am not jumping on you, I am merely very concerned about people touting remedies that can be harmful, especially to pregnant or nursing women, and babies. I didn't know what colloidal silver was when a friend offered it up as a remedy, when I really looked into it on sites that weren't trying to sell it to me, I was shocked. Yes, silver creme can be used on burns, well until recently, when they found that it wasn't as effective or just as effective but cheaper as other commonly used cremes. But even silver creme has some very serious warnings about long term use. Colloidal silver is hardly inexpensive either.

Hey, you want to take it, fine, but please don't offer it up to others unless you have done some serious research into it's effectiveness and safety. As for believing in it, I happen to think that more is required of something than just belief that it works, I see stuff touted as cure alls on this board, and some of them can actually cause harm. That concerns me, shouldn't it concern everyone? I don't need to take something to get the ability to say whether it works or not, and who said I haven't taken it? And I do think one can live naturally, and still actually read up on what you take as a remedy to deal with an illness. And when I say read up, not just some site that is trying to sell it.


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
Hey, you want to take it, fine, but please don't offer it up to others unless you have done some serious research into it's effectiveness and safety.

I don't feel mandikaake was offering it up to others. She simply was sharing her experience. This was the main reason I posted. To get feedback from others, research data and any other information that posters could offer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
As for believing in it, I happen to think that more is required of something than just belief that it works, I see stuff touted as cure alls on this board, and some of them can actually cause harm. That concerns me, shouldn't it concern everyone?

From my own research, I know diet & nutrition play an important role in overall health & wellness but I continue to be concerned that there are medical professionals that won't acknowledge the power of probiotics, discuss preventive plans, such as changing diet, exercise & nutrition, with their patients vs putting them on a pill. There are those in our society that trust their doctors, however, sometimes the meds do more harm than good. There are risks with everything. It's a matter of weighing those risks with your beliefs and doing what one feels is best for themselves/their family.

As for the ear candles, I have used them and I am pleased with the results. I've never had any ill effects from my experiences with them either.


----------



## gentleearthmama (Jan 2, 2008)

Aren't wikipedia definitions made up by laypeople? I mean, can't anyone submit their definition via email?

As far as ear candling goes, I have cured ear infections using them on myself and my husband and my son.

Colloidal silver, according to the naturapaths I know, is safely used for many ailments. I have used it successfully for sore throats and pinkeye.
As far as breastfeeding goes, I would guess its safe. There is no warning for pregnancy or breastfeeding on my bottle of Sovereign Silver, which is a silver hydrosol, not a "true" colloidal silver, but I have seen its effectiveness.
People turning gray from silver is only if they take large doses every day for many years.
And don't they make baby spoons out of silver?

I understand that not everyone believes in every natural remedy and we should be free to choose for ourselves what to take. For someone like me, who chooses NOT to use most modern western medicines (antibiotics, tylenol, etc) these natural remedies are a godsend. My son has never once had to use modern western medicine, and if it weren't for ear candles, silver, oregeno oil, herbs, homeopathy, essential oils, etc, that wouldn't be the case!
The tradition of using ear candles and silver far outdates any western medicine practices.
Remember that in any case, there will be postitive and negative information on the internet.
And I don't trust everything I read on wikiepedia!


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gentleearthmama* 
Aren't wikipedia definitions made up by laypeople? I mean, can't anyone submit their definition via email?









: I do believe that's accurate.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

and the links to websites selling this stuff, how are they qualified? Hey, don't take my word on this stuff, how about reading something from an actual person who did colloidal silver, and had argyria? I posted them at the top,

http://rosemaryjacobs.com/rose1.html

http://rosemaryjacobs.com/rose6.html#1

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/ANSWERS/ANS00971.html

http://www.fda.gov/OHRMS/DOCKETS/98fr/081799a.pdf

Quote:

FDA has not approved a new drug
application (NDA) for any colloidal
silver product. None of the silver salts
evaluated as part of FDA's OTC drug
review was found to be generally
recognized as safe and effective for its
intended use(s). *FDA is not aware of any
substantial scientific evidence that
supports the use of OTC colloidal silver
ingredients or silver salts for disease
conditions*.
Oh, and silver IS a heavy metal and is not a minieral required by the human body (like zinc, copper, etc)


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

The people with the argyria all used the colloidal silver for extended periods of time. From what I'm gathering from most of the previous posts, anyone with experience or knowledge of it have only used it briefly & randomly to treat any ailments.

I wouldn't expect the FDA to approve this, especially if it has the healing properties that people claim that it does. I'd imagine if they did then the FDA, pharmaceutical companies and those in the medical establishments would feel it in their wallets...$$$$ But that's a discussion for another forum.


----------



## mandikaake (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
don't take my word on this stuff, how about reading something from an actual person who did colloidal silver, and had argyria?

So you take the word of those people over me as I am sitting and breathing here saying we've never had a problem with it? Again, the people you see that have problems have taken it for a very long period of time in larger amounts than I would ever take. I totally understand that you don't want to take it, but I'm sure you can find just as many things against it as I can find for it. I'm not trying to sell anything to anyone - it just works for us.

On the FDA kick, they don't approve red raspberry supplements or tea for that matter but I know for a fact that it helps with women's cycle and throughout pregnancy. However the FDA will tell you to never take it because it's not "regulated" as with many other things people use on a daily basis. I'm sorry but I can't put stock in everything the FDA has to say, especially since it's people like that who would have had me on anti-biotics till nothing worked and I died. I had to take my health into my own hands and find something that worked. They don't care diddly for the most part about me or my family. Neither do most doctors or pharmaceutical companies. Some do but they are very few and far between so we are now doing all we can to research things and make informed decisions on what we choose to do with our family. No one cares more for my family than I do.


----------

